# Sour candies for RAI?



## ETaylor1015

Hi everyone,

I am having my RI tomorrow (100mci). I am trying to minimize the damage to my salivary glands by sucking on sour candies starting 24 hours after the treatment. I remember as a kid this candy called war heads, it is really really sour. In your opinion do you think the more sour the better? Does anyone have suggestions of candy they tried that worked?
Thanks


----------



## Grandma Karen

I was just looking for this type of answer, and see you didn't get an answer... Can you tell me what you did, and if it worked?

Or if anyone else sees this and can answer now?

I want to minimize as much as possible any side effects or lasting effects from RAI (in about 2 weeks is when I'm tentatively scheduled... )


----------



## Octavia

My doctor specifically told me not to suck on sour candy...didn't say why. But I know others here have done it and felt like it helped. As it turns out, I did not have any problems with my salivary glands after RAI. (Really, I don't recall any side effects at all, so if I had any, they were mild and not memorable.)


----------



## joplin1975

I drank lots of water and sucked on xylitol instead of sour candies. A lot of people report dental issues post-RAI...I think in part due to reduced saliva and in part due to the sugar exposure because they go over board with the sour candies. Xylitol does not have sugar. But mostly, I think staying hydrated is the best course of action.


----------



## Prudence

I think it's because they want to get your salivary glands working after RAI, since it can intially dry out your mouth. some swear by them, some doctors say no-I know the nuclear team gave me the okay to do so, but I only used them a couple of times and just stuck to drinking water to wet my mouth.



joplin1975 said:


> I drank lots of water and sucked on xylitol instead of sour candies. A lot of people report dental issues post-RAI...I think in part due to reduced saliva and in part due to the sugar exposure because they go over board with the sour candies. Xylitol does not have sugar. But mostly, I think staying hydrated is the best course of action.


I ended up having a wisdom tooth just break off after my second RAI! It really does dry out your mouth, for some.


----------

